#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Мастер Фоюань об учении Чань Бодхидхармы

## Еше Нинбо

Краткий обзор учения Чань Бодхидхармы 

Имя Бодхидхармы (?-535 год) переводится как Дхарма Бодхи (Учение о Прозрении). Он был третьим сыном императора Южной Индии Сянчживана. Сначала Бодхидхарма учился у Праджнятары, через 40 лет он получил от него рясу и патру и стал 28 патриархом буддизма Индии. Затем он пересёк океан и приехал в Китай. Он поклялся распространять учение Чань. Поскольку император Лян Уди не понял его во время их встречи, он отправился в Лоян, а затем в монастырь Шаолинь, где медитировал в пещере, "созерцая стену". Его называли в народе брахманом, медитирующим на стену. Последующие поколения возвели его в ранг Первого патриарха чань-буддизма в Китае. Бодхидхарма оставил после себя много произведений: "Шастра Бодхидхармы", "Шастра о просветлении сознания", "Дхарма успокоения сознания", "Шастра о генеалогии патриархов", "Шастра о безмыслии", "Шастра о школе созерцания и очищении сознания", "Шастра об основах совершенствования сознания", "Шастра о двух вхождениях и четырёх практиках". Наибольшее распространение получила шастра "О двух вхождениях и о четырёх практиках". Можно сказать, что в этой шастре собрана квинтэссенция дхармы Чань всей его жизни. Поэтому, чтобы понять содержание Чань Бодхидхармы нужно начать с изучения этого произведения.
Принцип "созерцания стены" и "2-х вхождений и 4-х практик" образуют идейную систему созерцания Чань Бодхидхармы. Смысл выражения "созерцание стены" берёт начало от северных патриархов школы Чань, которые проводили ритриты в пещерах. То, что называется "созерцанием стены" - это не есть специальное созерцание стены, оно имеет смысл в другом: "Прекратить вовне все связи, чтобы не было беспокойства во внутреннем сознании. Тогда сознание станет подобным стене и можно будет войти в Дао". Поэтому практика Чань Бодхидхармы не заключается в формальном созерцании стены, её суть в прекращении всех связей вовне и концентрации на одном объекте, с тем, чтобы достигнуть цели, заключающейся в "отсутствии беспокойства во внутреннем сознании и за счёт этого вхождения в "Дао". Отсюда видно, что значение выражения "созерцание стены", о котором говорили последующие поколения, в действительности не соответствовало истинному смыслу дхармы Чань патриарха Бодхидхармы. Цель созерцания стены на самом деле заключается в стремлении обрести покой сознания. Что такое покой сознания? В "школе Дхармы успокоения сознания" говорится: "Когда человек в заблуждении, он привязывается к Дхарме. Когда человек в прозрении, Дхарма привязывается к человеку. Когда мы в прозрении, сознание привлекает материю. Когда мы в заблуждении, материя привлекает сознание. Но наше сознание, зависящее от показаний органов чувств, разделяет и классифицирует все вещи и подобно сновидению. Если сознание достигает покоя Нирваны, и когда нет ни одной мысли - это называется истинным прозрением. Вопрос: "Что значит сознание, зависящее от показаний органов чувств?" Ответ: "Когда видят наличие всех Дхарм, это наличие появляется не из наличия, а является результатом работы сознания, которое создаёт наличие. Когда видят отсутствие (пустоту) всех Дхарм, это отсутствие появляется не из отсутствия, а является результатом работы сознания, которое создаёт отсутствие. Так происходит со всеми дхармами… Если мы видим проекции нашего различающего иллюзорного сознания, то появляются все обыденные вещи. А если мы видим сущность (природу) Дхармадхату, т.е. сущность нирваны, тогда у нас не будет иллюзорного различения и это будет состоянием сущности Дхармадхату. Поскольку сознание не имеет формы, поэтому его нет в наличии. Но поскольку оно пустотно и в то же самое время постоянно функционирует, оно присутствует…". Эта тонкая истина, рассеивающая омрачения сознания, рассматривает в нераздельном единстве Таковости пустоту и материю. И разве это не квинтэссенция Праджни Махаяны заключающейся в том, что "все три мира сансары - это только сознание, пустота и материя не отличны друг от друга, не отличаются также "Я" и другие люди, равны внутреннее и внешнее". Поэтому если только на основе этого глубокого понимания мы начнём практику дхармы, только тогда это будет действительным успокоением сознания. Если говорить о "созерцании стены", то тогда все созерцаемые вещи будут ни чем иным как "единым сознанием". С другой стороны, хотя это и "созерцание стены", но оно подобно проявлению видения всех многообразных явлений.
Что касается двух вхождений. Если, постигнув смысл успокоения сознания, начинаешь практиковать на основе этой истины, только тогда может быть реально осуществлено вхождение в святое Дао и достигнута самодостаточность. Начало практики - это методология вхождения в Дао. В "Биографии Бодхидхармы" вхождение в Дао подразделяется на вхождение через истину и вхождение через практику. То, что называется вхождением через истину, это когда посредством учения буддизма постигают Чань. Глубоко верят в то, что все живые существа имеют в себе одну реальную Природу (Сущность), которая заграждается клешами от сенсорных объектов. Поэтому необходимо оставить ложное и вернуться к истинному, сконцентрироваться на "созерцании стены". И достигнуть состояния когда нет себя и других, когда простой человек и святой пребывают в Нирване, когда есть стойкость и непоколебимость и нет изменений внутреннего расположения души вслед за изменением внешних обстоятельств. Тогда достигается тайное единство с Дао, покой и Недеяние. Это называется вхождением через истину.
Вхождение через истину, во-первых, это значит, что на основе буддийского учения вначале необходимо зародить веру в то, что "все живые существа имеют одну истинную Природу". И что посредством практики Дхармы можно достигнуть отказ от ложного и возвращение к истинному. Во-вторых, это есть практика сидения в медитации и "созерцания стены", посредством которой человек обретает покой и сосредоточение на едином сознании. Сознание тогда не будет увлекаться внешним и в результате будет полностью достигнуто понимание истины Недеяния и будет реализовано тайное единство с Дао. Это есть теория практики Дхармы Будды, заключающаяся в вере, понимании и реализации через практику.
4 практики - это 4 способа практики поведения в школе Чань.

1. Практика терпения (отсутствия ропота) 

Когда в процессе совершенствования на Пути приходят страдания, нужно подумать о прошлых кальпах, в которых мы оставляли главное и устремлялись за второстепенным, когда в нас часто рождалась любовь и ненависть. То, что мы переживаем сегодня, это результат прошлых грехов, поэтому мы должны со смирением переносить эти страдания, вызванные прошлыми грехами и не должны роптать. В сутре говорится: "Когда встречаем страдание, не волнуемся, так как мы в своём сознании постигли его причину. И если мы будем так себя вести, то мы не будем противоречить Дао, ропот будет трансформирован в продвижение вперёд на Пути". Отсюда видно, что практикующийся на Пути человек в первую очередь должен иметь спокойный душевный настрой, направленный на терпение любых кармических страданий, не гневаясь и не ропща. И только тогда мы не будем затронуты неблагоприятными обстоятельствами и будем спокойны в бедности, радуясь своему Пути. 

2. Практика следования карме 

У всех живых существ нет "Я". Поэтому в страдании и радости нужно следовать кармическим обстоятельствам. Даже если мы удостаиваемся почестей и славы, мы должны осознавать, что это вызвали прошлые причины, посеянные нами. Только поэтому мы получили такие кармические результаты. Но когда кармические обстоятельства завершатся, исчезнут и результаты. Поэтому не следует слишком радоваться. Обретая и теряя, мы должны следовать своей карме и в своём сознании мы не должны чувствовать приобретение или утрату. Мы должны быть спокойными при попутном и встречном "ветре" (обстоятельствах) и должны втайне следовать Дхарме. Практика следования карме означает, что практикующий святой Путь должен относиться к страданиям, радости, критике и похвале как к "преходящему". Не нужно всеми силами стремиться к "преходящему", загрязняясь 5-ю желаниями (в соответствии с пятью органами чувств). Ко всему нужно относиться как к кармическим обстоятельствам. Сознание должно быть спокойным как спокойная, недвижимая вода и тогда само собой сможешь быть непривязан к внешним объектам, находясь в свободе самодостаточности. 

3. Практика отсутствия желаний 

"Люди, постоянно находясь в заблуждениях, постоянно ко всему привязываются - это называется желанием". Практикующий буддизм постигает истину и понимает, что она противостоит мирскому и поэтому он спокойно пребывает в Недеянии. Нужно следовать кармическим обстоятельствам. Всё в трёх мирах сансары есть страдание. Кто может быть в ней в покое? В сутре говорится: "Если есть желания, то появляются страдания. Если нет желаний, то появляется радость". Если нет желаний, то обязательно будешь соответствовать Дао. Всё в трёх мирах Сансары есть страдание, все мирские дела невечные. Если мы покидаем родственников и отказываемся от любви ради пострижения в монашество, то это уже само по себе значительно превосходит поведение мирского человека. С другой стороны, если мы, живя в монастыре, начнём привязываться к своему имени (славе) и своей выгоде, то мы никогда не сможем достичь просветления сознания и постижения истины. 

4. Практика следования Дхарме 

Это истина чистоты своей Природы (Будды). Поскольку мы понимаем истину о чистоте своей Природы, мы кармически совершенствуемся в Дхарме. Эта истина заключается в том, что все явления - Пустота. Нет загрязнения и нет святости. Нет деления на это и то… Если мы верим и понимаем эту истину, то мы должны практиковать, следуя Дхарме… Для избавления от клеш мы должны практиковать шесть парамит Бодхисаттвы и все другие практики буддизма. Тогда это будет практикой следования Дхарме.
Если мы сможем практиковать эти четыре практики, то мы естественно сможем втайне соответствовать Дао и втайне постигнуть сущность Дхармы. Созерцая все явления, мы будем видеть пустотность их сущности и тогда мы само собой сможем отсечь все разделения (в своем сознании) и достигнем абсолютного состояния осознания истины, действуя, и в то же самое время, не имея действий, не имея привязанностей и обретений. Можно сказать, что теория "О двух вхождениях и 4-х истинах" является совершенным единством теории (истины) и практики учения Чань Великого учителя Бодхидхармы.
"Постижение сознания (сердца), "просветление сознания" и "успокоение сознания" берут свой исток в теории "созерцания стены", базирующейся на "Двух вхождениях и четырёх практиках". Этот метод единства понимания и практики является правильной Дхармой чань-буддизма для последующих поколений, в особенности, для сегодняшних практиков, не имеющих таких способностей как люди прошлого. Он указал нам очень надёжный и здоровый Путь. Практик Чань, который привязывается к теории, но игнорирует практику или привязывающийся к практике, но игнорирующий теорию (истину), без сомнения должен быть подвергнут отрезвляющему удару посохом или окрику от Мастера.
Его Святейшество Бодхидхарма в этом произведении обосновал единство, нераздельность "постижения истины" и "преданной практики" - это имеет очень глубокое эпохальное значение. 


http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/...dhidharma.html

----------

Ersh (24.01.2011), Kit (30.01.2011), Lion Miller (24.01.2011), Spirit (11.02.2011), Марина В (25.01.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

Уважаемый Еше Нинбо, не будет ли более точным заменить в этом переводе все "втайне" на "внутренне"?

----------

Еше Нинбо (25.01.2011), Марина В (25.01.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Уважаемый Еше Нинбо, не будет ли более точным заменить в этом переводе все "втайне" на "внутренне"?


Материал взят из Большой энциклопедии монастыря Наньхуасы, изданной в 2000 году.  При переводе я стараюсь переводить по возможности дословно, избегая литературного перевода. Сегодня посмотрю ещё раз как там написано, чтобы ещё раз проверить точность перевода. Вместе можно будет ещё раз подумать как лучше сформулировать. Завтра напишу цитаты по-китайски.

----------


## Юй Кан

Исхожу просто из логики: "втайне" означает "скрытно, сокрыто, потаённо [от других]".
И если "*втайне следовать Дхарме*" ещё как-то можно соотнести с логикой, то оборот "мы естественно сможем *втайне соответствовать Дао* и *втайне постигнуть сущность Дхармы*" у меня порождает вопрос "естественно втайне -- от кого, и зачем это от кого-то таить?"
А по остальному у меня претензий нет. : )

----------

Еше Нинбо (25.01.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Исхожу просто из логики: "втайне" означает "скрытно, сокрыто, потаённо [от других]".
> И если "*втайне следовать Дхарме*" ещё как-то можно соотнести с логикой, то оборот "мы естественно сможем *втайне соответствовать Дао* и *втайне постигнуть сущность Дхармы*" у меня порождает вопрос "естественно втайне -- от кого, и зачем это от кого-то таить?"
> А по остальному у меня претензий нет. : )


Завтра сами посмотрите текст на китайском.
А таить, наверное, есть от кого, иначе бы не таили.
Вы Даодэцзин переводили, там много об этом говорится. :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Завтра сами посмотрите текст на китайском.
> А таить, наверное, есть от кого, иначе бы не таили.
> Вы Даодэцзин переводили, там много об этом говорится.


Мои извинения, но оригинальный текст смотреть не буду. %)
Зачем, если речь идёт всего лишь об одном наречии, которое, подозреваю, допускает и вариант "внутренне" -- более, на мой взгляд, логичный?
И ещё одно: "втайне" подразумевает "не обнаруживая, никак не проявляя [вовне]"...

Но Вы, безусловно, вправе перевести это наречие так, как считаете более правильным.
Привёл лишь своё мнение/имхо, не более того.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Из Большого китайско-русского словаря профессора Ошанина:
冥 3) скрытое (потайное) место, сокровенный, сокрытый, тайный, таинственный
通幽达冥 – проникнуть в сокровенное и постигнуть тайное.

暗6) скрытый, спрятанный, замаскированный
7) тайный, секретный, шифрованный


1．	所言理入者，即借教悟宗，深信众生含同一真性。客尘障故，舍伪归真，凝注壁观，无自无他，凡圣第一，坚住不移，不随他改，与道*冥*符，寂然无为，名理入也。

То, что называется вхождением через истину, это когда посредством учения буддизма постигают Чань. Глубоко верят в то, что все живые существа имеют в себе одну реальную Природу (Сущность), которая заграждается клешами от сенсорных объектов. Поэтому необходимо оставить ложное и вернуться к истинному, сконцентрироваться на "созерцании стены". И достигнуть состояния когда нет себя и других, когда простой человек и святой пребывают в Нирване, когда есть стойкость и непоколебимость и нет изменений внутреннего расположения души вслед за изменением внешних обстоятельств. Тогда достигается *тайное* единство с Дао, покой и Недеяние. Это называется вхождением через истину. 





2．	其次，以坐禅壁观为实践，令人安定，专注一心，心不散驰，最后彻证无为之理，与道*冥*符。这也是信、解、行之证的佛法实践论。

Во-вторых, это есть практика сидения в медитации и "созерцания стены", посредством которой человек обретает покой и сосредоточение на едином сознании. Сознание тогда не будет увлекаться внешним и в результате будет полностью достигнуто понимание истины Недеяния и будет реализовано *тайное* единство с Дао. Это есть теория практики Дхармы Будды, заключающаяся в вере, понимании и реализации через практику. 


3．	随缘行，众生无我，苦乐随缘，纵得荣誉等事，宿因所构，今方得之。缘尽还无，何喜之有，得失随缘，心无增减，违顺风静，*冥*顺于法也。

У всех живых существ нет "Я". Поэтому в страдании и радости нужно следовать кармическим обстоятельствам. Даже если мы удостаиваемся почестей и славы, мы должны осознавать, что это вызвали прошлые причины, посеянные нами. Только поэтому мы получили такие кармические результаты. Но когда кармические обстоятельства завершатся, исчезнут и результаты. Поэтому не следует слишком радоваться. Обретая и теряя, мы должны следовать своей карме и в своём сознании мы не должны чувствовать приобретение или утрату. Мы должны быть спокойными при попутном и встречном "ветре" (обстоятельствах) и должны *в тайне* следовать Дхарме.

4．	若能达到四行，则自然*暗*与道合，*冥*契法性理体，则观一切相，无不住空，自然断诸分别，达到行而无行，无住无得，究竟悟真境界。

Если мы сможем практиковать эти четыре практики, то мы естественно сможем [U*]в тайне* соответствовать Дао и *в тайне* постигнуть сущность Дхармы. [/U]Созерцая все явления, мы будем видеть пустотность их сущности и тогда мы само собой сможем отсечь все разделения (в своем сознании) и достигнем абсолютного состояния осознания истины, действуя, и в то же самое время, не имея действий, не имея привязанностей и обретений.

----------

Юй Кан (25.01.2011)

----------


## Kit

Большое спасибо!
Скажите пожалуйста а существуют ли переводы произведений Бодхидхармы на английский/русский языки?

----------

Еше Нинбо (31.01.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

С текстами, приписываемыми Бодхидхарме, дело обстоит очень непросто.
Больш-во из них, согласно исследованиям, созданы разными наставниками разных школ и времён (как, к слову, и текст "О двух вхождениях и четырёх практиках", толкуемый мастером Фоюанем).

Переводы и на русский -- есть, хотя больш-во из них сделаны не с языка оригинала.
С языка оригинала: "Трактат Бодхидхармы о кровеносном сосуде".
С языка оригинала два текста переведены и А.Масловым в книге "Афоризмы и тайные речения Бодхидхармы".
И т.д. : )

----------

AndyZ (31.01.2011), Ersh (31.01.2011), Kit (01.02.2011)

----------


## Kit

Спасибо *Юй Кан*, а внизу текста "Трактат Бодхидхармы о кровеносном сосуде".
написано: Перевод осуществлен с издания "The Zen Teaching of Bodhidharma". North Point Press. San Francisco, 1989 
Получаеться что перевод все-таки с английского?
А что еще есть, пусть даже в переводе только на английский?

----------

Joy (01.02.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Спасибо *Юй Кан*, а внизу текста "Трактат Бодхидхармы о кровеносном сосуде".
> написано: Перевод осуществлен с издания "The Zen Teaching of Bodhidharma". North Point Press. San Francisco, 1989 
> Получаеться что перевод все-таки с английского?


Это издание -- двуязычное (т.н. билингва), в чём можно убедиться, введя его титул в Гугол: http://www.amazon.com/Zen-Teaching-B.../dp/0865473994.
А Дм. Поповцев переводит уже достаточно давно именно с кит., что тоже легко проверить любым поисковиком.



> А что еще есть, пусть даже в переводе только на английский?


Много чего есть... %)

Вот, скажем, англ. переводы из той же книги: THE ZEN TEACHING OF BODHIDHARMA translated by RED PINE. (Хотя эти переводы оцениваются как Inaccurate Translation.)

Есть и мой перевод одного из таких текстов: "Суждения наставника Дхармы об устранении форм".

----------

Joy (01.02.2011)

----------


## Kit

> Есть и мой перевод одного из таких текстов: "Суждения наставника Дхармы об устранении форм".


Спасибо, читал. Очень понравилось.

----------

Юй Кан (01.02.2011)

----------

